# What are these



## grandkids (Jun 11, 2019)

What are these tricycles and what is their value?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 11, 2019)

Top - PAL Tricycle
Middle - Murray tricycle
Bottom - Hedstrom tricycle

The top and bottom trikes would be worth less than $50. The Murray would be around $100 give or take. Just my personal opinion FWIW and based on what I've paid for similar trikes.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2019)

I think Dave is being a little generous. The top and bottom trikes are maybe $20 trikes in my book and the middle maybe $50. @ridingtoy am I wrong or are all of these missing the front fender? V/r Shawn


----------



## grandkids (Jun 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think Dave is being a little generous. The top and bottom trikes are maybe $20 trikes in my book and the middle maybe $50. @ridingtoy am I wrong or are all of these missing the front fender? V/r Shawn




There are no front fenders


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think Dave is being a little generous. The top and bottom trikes are maybe $20 trikes in my book and the middle maybe $50. @ridingtoy am I wrong or are all of these missing the front fender? V/r Shawn




LOL Yeah, I probably did pay a little too much for the ones I bought. You're probably correct about front fenders being missing. One of my two Murray chain drives is missing a fender also. Grandkids, if you check the top of the fork on these trikes there might be a broken off metal tab where the fender went through and was attached to the fork. The fenders may have been damaged and removed at some point.

Dave


----------

